
Ask HN: Please recommend an affordable wifi temp adjustable light bulb - soulbadguy
I been trying to improve my sleep and i decided to change the lighting in my house.I am looking to replace about 20 bulbs. I only know of the philips Hue lights, but they seems a bit pricey. Any affordable alternatives ?
======
zer00eyz
Having the hue and a few others, I'm going to say you get what you pay for.
The hue is miles ahead of everyone else, somewhat hacker friendly, and
reliable.

------
smt88
What do you mean by "improve my sleep"? You mean you want bulbs that work as
light therapy?

I just researched light therapy extensively today and found a study that
showed there was no therapeutic difference between color temperatures, as long
as the light was 10,000 lux. I can go into more detail if this is in fact what
you're getting at.

